# Tacoma on 22's



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here goes the next one. Plans are a stock floor body drop, IRS out of a RX7, 22's, and a 2 pump Hydroholics setup.
Here is how it arrived...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

after one day of work/ tear down...


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Pulling up a seat :thumbsup:


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 10 2009, 09:58 PM~15628499
> *Pulling up a seat  :thumbsup:
> *


yezzzirrr :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 10 2009, 09:58 PM~15628499
> *Pulling up a seat  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 bump for a good builder


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 11 2009, 11:30 AM~15631793
> *x2 bump for a good builder
> *


X3
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I just put the popcorn in the microwave....


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

well shit, ima join the party.....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Nov 11 2009, 11:13 AM~15633347
> *well shit, ima join the party.....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn another bag bites the dust lol


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Got the cab off, mocked up one of the bedsides and wheels, then got the rear end squared and tacked in place on my "table".


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I was wondering how long it would be before another ride got the axe.

Off to a good start.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks killer with that 4 doe bed on it. I smell cover truck....... if the owner has the pockets to finish her right. So far he's off to the perfect start


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

DAY 3...


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Nov 11 2009, 08:41 PM~15639558
> *Got the cab off, mocked up one of the bedsides and wheels, then got the rear end squared and tacked in place on my "table".
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YA!! One of my best friends had a single cab Tacoma on 22's SWEET!!!! She went with juice but to each there own!!! LOL Keep them coming love seeing mini trucks in here!! :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

This will be juiced!
Lunch time updates on day 4...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Good work I like looking through these topics very nice work keep it up!!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Nov 13 2009, 01:22 PM~15656485
> *This will be juiced!
> Lunch time updates on day 4...
> 
> ...



damn you fuckers dont dick around :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

no plural needed on fuckers.... it is just me.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 13 2009, 06:20 PM~15657841
> *damn you dont dick around you fuck. :thumbsup:
> *


There I fixed it for him. :cheesy: 

Just playing man. Welding everything to the plate sure does beat having to measure everything over and over again thats for sure. It's good to see proper weld joints being done.


----------



## cubanhopper (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15663153
> *There I fixed it for him. :cheesy:
> 
> Just playing man. Welding everything to the plate sure does beat having to measure everything over and over again thats for sure. It's good to see proper weld joints being done.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

x2


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

looks like its goinna be another great build


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

awesome!!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Day 5. Got the rear frame on after my 3rd attempt.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

looks good love the new rear end :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyOn3 (Jan 21, 2003)

Looking DAMN GOOD!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't had a whole lot of time on it in the last couple days, but here is what I have done as of now.








































The pivots for the rear arms are not done yet. The cylinder will be mounted off that tube.


----------



## Sparkln89 (Nov 12, 2009)

lookin good :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

sweet. i love the rx7 rear. i have 3 in the garage. plus an eclipse gsx rear end


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Got some stuff done today. Closed in the ends where the bushings used to be on the sub frame. Put some 45 pieces in the frame for strength. Put a cut out in the crossmember for the exhaust. Closed off the ends of the frame rails under the sub frame. Put an overlay on the niside of the frame rails up front. Ect. Ect.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

that shits tight i have a 2000 extra cab bodydropped with skirted fenders and 4x bedsides my truck rides like a caddy with posi traction, link all the rest of the usual shit when your done that should handle like a go cart. very nice good luck


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn Homie looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

working on the front end...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats got to be one of the strangest lower ball joint lay outs I've ever seen. Does at least make your job easier. 

All these builds your doing has got me wanting to build a tube chassis for something.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

todays progress...


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

never seen that done wih the spindles. got the wheels turnin now lol. build looks awesome


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

A big back window would really set that truck off jeremy.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

JUST WONDERING WHY YOU PUT THAT HEIM JOINT POINTING DOWN IN THE SPINDAL INSTEAD OF ON TOP OF IT , SEEMS LIKE YOU WOULD GET MORE LIFT CLEARENCE IN THE FRONT UPPER A-ARMS.. WORK LOOKS GREAT BTW YOUR ALWAYS BUSTING OUT TIGHT ASS WORK HOMIE..


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

did that to move the spindle up for the 22's and a big back window WOULD look good in it. toyos need em


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 30 2009, 04:07 AM~15819909
> *JUST WONDERING WHY YOU PUT THAT HEIM JOINT POINTING DOWN IN THE SPINDAL INSTEAD OF ON TOP OF IT , SEEMS LIKE YOU WOULD GET MORE LIFT CLEARENCE IN THE FRONT UPPER A-ARMS.. WORK LOOKS GREAT BTW YOUR ALWAYS BUSTING OUT TIGHT ASS WORK HOMIE..
> *


Because that is where it needs to be since I am basically making a drop spindle out of a stock spindle. By moving the pivot points lower on the spindle the a-arms do not have to travel as high.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

more progress...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Loooking really nice Jeremy.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 1 2009, 09:59 PM~15837978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Just had to give props were they are due. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Skills homie....skills!!!!


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 2 2009, 07:51 AM~15843291
> *Just had to give props were they are due. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Skills homie....skills!!!!
> *


X2 awesome work. i love irs rears


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

looks niceeeeeee


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

you all stepping the game up ten fold, love seeing these new shops putting out top notch work thats out of the ordinary thats what keeps our sport growing keep up the good work


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Got the core support and fenders on. I adjusted the cylinders to hold the truck up 1/4" because the tires were pushing the fenders out. The wheels will need to be milled down and then it should be fine. I also got the rear end done and painted.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

you are a magician


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what kind of bender do you have?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't own a bender. I measure out how I need the tubes and go over to a buddies house and use his.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15852526
> *what kind of bender do you have?
> *































i couldnt resist


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh yeah also, i had to ask, do you think it will 3 wheel?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Cool build


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks fucking sick.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 3 2009, 11:56 AM~15857275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha my favorite character on that show.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Full lift pics and the tubs in the firewall. I also temp. mounted the bed for the Severed Ties show this weekend.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Now I wanna see a reg cab with the quad cab bed on it. It would look awesome!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

IRS looks cool, but in my opinion it was never intended to be used for adjustable suspension.


to much camber change thru the range and those rear axles dont get lots of play, i wonder how far you can go before they start binding..


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

it works perfect. It can go another 2-3" either way before the axles start binding. If you think that camber change doesn't work with adjustable suspension, I guess everyone here shouldn't put hydros in there cars. To much camber change in the front.

The camber when all the way down is 5 degrees all around. The front locked up comes back to 2 degrees and the rear goes to about 1 degree positive (locked up). So at drive height the rear has better camber than the front. I guess you think that's a bad thing though...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 5 2009, 09:47 AM~15879381
> *it works perfect. It can go another 2-3" either way before the axles start binding. If you think that camber change doesn't work with adjustable suspension, I guess everyone here shouldn't put hydros in there cars. To much camber change in the front.
> 
> The camber when all the way down is 5 degrees all around. The front locked up comes back to 2 degrees and the rear goes to about 1 degree positive (locked up). So at drive height the rear has better camber than the front. I guess you think that's a bad thing though...
> *


why are you always on the defencive? he was just noteing the camber change that changes the axles angle. slick work, but always on the defence.


----------



## dragthis (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 5 2009, 09:47 AM~15879381
> *it works perfect. It can go another 2-3" either way before the axles start binding. If you think that camber change doesn't work with adjustable suspension, I guess everyone here shouldn't put hydros in there cars. To much camber change in the front.
> 
> The camber when all the way down is 5 degrees all around. The front locked up comes back to 2 degrees and the rear goes to about 1 degree positive (locked up). So at drive height the rear has better camber than the front. I guess you think that's a bad thing though...
> *


Looks good bro, and I dont even like mini trucks


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 5 2009, 04:26 PM~15882602
> *It's only ok for the front wheels on lowriders to have positive camber huh? Mini truckers don't ride locked up anyway dipshit. In that pic he is just showing the travel that it gets. You just hate on everything don't you?
> *


amen. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Seen the column in Mini Truckin. :biggrin: 

Keep up the good work


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the layed out NEGATIVE CAMBER look... Keep up the good work


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, great use of punctuation and grammar, Carroll! Derek is rubbing off on you! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks well thought out and well built. Wish I had the imagination.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Seen it at the Severed show today and it's pretty fuckin nice!! Got me a couple shirts too


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

some pics from the show.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

As far as this singlepump guy goes...

The reason I am always defensive is because this guy never has anything good to say about anything. I would not be the same way if it would have been someone else. Look at the way he responded. He always wants to find something wrong with, or somthing he doesn't like about EVERYTHING.

I wont go on and on, I think his reply tells everyone who he is. Sorry, I am not gonna insult anyone over the internet I don't know. He clearly has no repsect. The whole internet tough guy thing isn't my style.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 7 2009, 09:26 AM~15897884
> *some pics from the show.
> 
> 
> ...



did you to the mis match on purpose to try to get a different look?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 3 2009, 08:48 PM~15864885
> *Full lift pics and the tubs in the firewall. I also temp. mounted the bed for the Severed Ties show this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



looks tough nice job molding thats what i need to get on with my heater :uh:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 7 2009, 09:53 AM~15898174
> *did you to the mis match on purpose to try to get a different look?
> *


LOL, no. The cab is original, the fenders are from the junk yard and off a 4X4, the bumper is from one of his friends (it's from a 4X4), The bedsides where purchased off craigslist.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 7 2009, 10:32 AM~15898529
> *LOL, no. The cab is original, the fenders are from the junk yard and off a 4X4, the bumper is from one of his friends (it's from a 4X4), The bedsides where purchased off craigslist.
> *



looks bad ass leave it like that :0 :biggrin:

and a yellow tail gate :biggrin:


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

YOU NEED TO STACK UP A FEW MORE HATERS MAN JUS TO LET YOU KNOW YOU'RE DOING TOP NOTCH WORK!!

IS ONE THING TO HAVE AN OPINION AND ANOTHER TO BE NEGATIVE. 

NOTICED THAT MOST HYDRO BUILDS ARE DONE BY YOU GUYS ON THE MINI-TRUCKIN SCENE IS BOUT TIME SOME ONE REPRESENTS ON A SIDE THAT IS DOMINATED BY BAGGIN, AND DOING IT RIGHT!!!! BY THE WAY I APPRECIATE THE QUICK RESPONSE ON ?'S I BUG YOU WITH.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks good. Wish I would have been able to stop and check it out at the show yesterday. 
Unfortunately all I had time to do was cruise by a couple times.. :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL, how do you figure I ran out of gas? Those aren't holes you see, it is just the reflection. Look at my other work, you think I can't weld? If the truck was still at my house I would take a close up for you. It would be a waste of time, but I would do it just to shut you up. Lets see something you have built. I just cruised through your posts and didn't see anything, soooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is the only pic I have of it unwelded. It's not a close up, but you can see there was plenty of gas.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

This guy is all talk...


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

nice one!
any ideas how it will be finishd?
like paint and all?
also did the last one got painted yet?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is a couple pics of where the last one is right now. I am gonna try and get it dropped off for paint this Friday.


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

IS NOT BOUT HATIN OR BEIN SOFT--IS BOUT LEAVIN NEGATIVITY ASIDE. THERE'S NO NEED TO BRING UP WHAT YOU THINK SHOULD LOOK DIFFERENT UNLESS THE SUBJECT STARTS OFF ASKING FOR HELP. IS AN INDIVIDUALS VISION SO INSTEAD OF BRINGIN UP MISTAKES MAYBE ASK WHY IS DONE THAT WAY. LIKE I SAID HAVING AN OPINION AND BEIN NEGATIVE IS 2 DIFFERENT THINGS MAN. AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE MINI-TRUCKIN SCENE THEN WHY GET ON THE THREAD. 

ONLY REASON I EVEN BOTHER TO SAY AS MUCH IS CUS THIS IS SUPPOSE TO BE A WEBSITE TO SHARE KNOWLEDGE, HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND MAKE THIS MOVEMENT TURN HEADS-GROW-AND EVOLVE....BUT WERE ALL GETTIN OFF THE SUBJECT. 

WHEN IS PLANED DATE TO HIT THE PAINT BOOTH HOMIE?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 3 2009, 09:48 PM~15864885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How are the cylinders mounted at the top?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The have our threaded collars on them. We started making them in 2" long versions now also. So you probably just can't see them because of the camera angle and the 1-1/2" tubing. The collars thread onto the cylinders and rest on the plate that is welded in there.

Thanks to everyone else for all the compliments and back-up.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Thats what I thought. Does the cylinder not need to pivot at the top in this setup? being solid mounted I would think, would be stressfull on the shaft,somewhere between lifted and lowered.

I thought a threaded sperical bearing (if theres one that could hold the weight) would be a nice idea for you coilless accumulator guys


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

the cylinder is allowed to pivot through the hole. The threaded sleeve is not welded to the plate.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 7 2009, 12:26 PM~15897884
> *some pics from the show.
> 
> 
> ...




sure is sittin pretty :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

looking good.. is there any benefit with running a irs?


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15914977
> *The have our threaded collars on them. We started making them in 2" long versions now also. So you probably just can't see them because of the camera angle and the 1-1/2" tubing. The collars thread onto the cylinders and rest on the plate that is welded in there.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for all the compliments and back-up.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Dec 10 2009, 07:55 PM~15942936
> *looking good..  is there any benefit with running a irs?
> *


Camber in the rear which is cool :biggrin:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

Taco lookin good homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlo brought his truck back for some more work. I mounted up some mitsubishi eclipse seats, made an aluminum gas tank and I am working on getting the hydraulics going. He bought the setup out of Rodger's white 2 door accord.


----------

